# new to cichlids. looking to setup a 40 gallon



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've never had Lake malawi cichlids before so i was looking to setup a 40 gallon mbuna tank, I don't know exactly what i'll be stocking yet. I'm not sure how i should set it up though. What should i do in the way of aquascaping, lighting, filtration. substrate etc. Any advice is much needed and welcomed.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your 40G tank? This will help with choosing which and how many cichlids you can stock properly.

Substrate is a personal choice and many people use sand to allow the fish to move it around and sift through it for missed food particles. Pool filter sand (PFS) is a popular option but you are limited in color choices.

Rock piles or structures that provide caves and hidey holes for Mbuna cichlids are the usual choice.

Do you know what Lake Malawi cichlids you are interested in or are available in your area?


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know the dimensions as of yet because I haven't picked the tank up from my friend yet. From what I know it is a 46 gallon bow front tank. But that's just what I've been told so it could be a completely different size.

For a substrate i just want something that's cheap and looks good. If PFS is the most affordable it is probably what i will be using.

Are certain types of rocks better than others? I've heard that rock, such as limestone, is good because it helps to raise the Ph levels.

I can get any of the popular Mbunas, and a few of the less popular ones, at my LFS. Since they have almost only Lake Malawi cichlids. So I have quite a few options for stocking.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Rounded or elongated rocks stack taller than flat rocks such as slate or shale. I don't think rocks will contribute to raising pH levels so I would just choose what appeals to you.

Do you know the pH, GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity) of your tap water? If this info isn't available on your local water company's site, I would advise picking up an aquarium test kit that includes those as well as ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate as you can greatly benefit from testing your aquarium parameters yourself.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

I know that the tap water i get is soft. The alkalinity is average as far as i know. I'm not sure how to read all the water charts and what not but its says 50ppML (parts per meg liter) or something like that... I think. :/


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard 46G bowfront is 36x15x20 so I would stock it like a 40G breeder since footprint matters more than height when it comes to mbunas. I'd say 3 species of of 4-5 fish each would be best. The key is to have only one male per species.

You can use hardness buffers to raise your water's alkalinity, but it's not necessary and can become cumbersome to keep up with. Sand and limestone based rocks will raise your ph a bit. Honestly, tank-raised mbuna readily adapt to most water parameters in the home aquarium.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've mostly come up with a stocking list with a little help from a guy on Reddit. so i should be good now. though any more advice would be welcome


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

What's your stocking list?


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

1 male 3-4 females Labidorchromis Sp. "Perlmutt"
1 male 3-4 females Pseudotropheus Saulosi
1 male 4-5 females Pseudotropheus Cyaneorhabdos
and a school of these guys Synodontis Lucipinnis

Thats what he said would be a good idea. I also have every intention of eventually upgrading to a 55 gallon long tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That tank is too small for all those fish. Stick with the Saulosi and Synodontis and call it a day.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm completely aware that my current tank is a little small for all of them. I've been in touch with an experienced cichlid keeper and they're the one that gave me the stocking list. It's for a 55 gallon long more than a 46 gallon bow.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It'd be best to stock the tank you have. Life has a habit of getting in the way and putting our hobbies on hold.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think with four fish per species you will be ok. Just be sure to only have one male per species.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

yea, I'm completely aware about having to spread the aggression over multiple females so as not to injure or kill any of them.

I'll stock this tank for now, but i'm still going to do what i can to get a larger tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You also have to worry about aggressive between males. They need to have enough space to get away from one another and places to hide.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

yea, I won't get more than 4 fish of each species. and I'm hoping there will be enough hidey holes for them so that they leave each other alone


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Drakvince12 said:


> 1 male 3-4 females Labidorchromis Sp. "Perlmutt"
> 1 male 3-4 females Pseudotropheus Saulosi
> 1 male 4-5 females Pseudotropheus Cyaneorhabdos
> and a school of these guys Synodontis Lucipinnis
> ...


I have nearly this exact stock list except instead of Saulosi I have Met. sp Membe Deep's. Similar dimorphic, yellow juvenile/females, the dom male turns light blue with a dark "beard" very similar to a Polit.

I have 5 Maingano, 8 Perlmutts and 7 Deeps (and 5 syno Lucipinnis) in a 75G. I started with 10, 10 and 13 (and 5) respectively, and I've rehomed a few as they got bigger (I've had them since 1 May, and bought them all from the same online dealer, all were 1.5" or smaller when I got them). They look GREAT together, I love the tank. Its OK right now, but there's not been a lot of breeding, so it may need to be reduced further. They do produce a lot of poop. Water changes weekly and 2 Eheim 2217 canisters for filtration.

Starting with Juveniles, you'll probably be ok for a while, tough to know what you'll get M/F with just 4-5 each to start. I like the mix (obviously) and think you'll get a lot of enjoyment starting with that mix. Definitely want to move up in the next 4 months to a bigger tank, IMO. Good luck!


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! I'll probably get more than 5 of each to start and then return the extra males and females to my LFS. And i'm doing what i can to get a larger tank in the next few months


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

lol extra females, naw you wanna keep those literally whenever possible. idk if i personally would do the syno catfish tho. in the wild a bunch of those species have a very parisitic way of breeding and will actually prevent the mbuna from going at it. plus they tend to interupt if you will. if you really are dead set on a catfish thats fine, i personally would just leave them out if your really trying to breed these fish.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Breeding isn't a priority. I wanted to get some cats o that i could have a good cleanup crew, since cichlids are very dirty fish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Synodontis are not necessarily a cleanup type fish. They'll take care of any food that hits the substrate, but that's unlikely to happen with mbuna.


----------



## Drakvince12 (Jul 16, 2014)

ahh, I'll look into them a bit more than. They'd be good for keeping fry under control right?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Drakvince12 said:


> ahh, I'll look into them a bit more than. They'd be good for keeping fry under control right?


Indeed.


----------

